

Iran has launched a satellite into orbit - 1gor
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE5120NN20090203

======
tsally
Along those lines: <http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,487085,00.html>

"North Korea is preparing to test fire a long range missile capable of
striking the United States, according to media reports in South Korea and
Japan this morning."

~~~
slater
Fox News? Really? On HN?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Either it's news or it isn't.

This is news.

Give it a rest already.

~~~
josefresco
While I generally agree, it's not always the case. News networks will drum up
stories like these all the time from a "report" or "undisclosed source" to
push an agenda or spice up a slow news day. Just because other new orgs pick
up on it doesn't make it any more of a fact, unless they're doing their own
verification which sadly I don't think is done enough.

~~~
jerf
Well, then it in "not news", no? Regardless of whether it shows up on Fox or
in the NYT.

------
rbanffy
When you have such a strict control over the press, you can announce pretty
much anything. I will believe it when someone else confirms the satellite is
alive and well.

------
josefresco
Nothing in the article about US confirmation of this event.

"In August, Iran said it had put a dummy satellite into orbit with a
domestically made rocket for the first time. U.S. officials said that launch
had ended in failure."

Photoshop FTW?

------
ars
This is worrying because if you can launch to orbit you have the range to hit
anyplace on earth i.e. like an ICBM. Add in the nuclear bomb they are working
on, and we're in for an interesting summer.

------
11111
Good Show !!!

